# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  شيوخ الفضائيات يحاربون البنوك-الفتوي بلا علم.. ضد الدين.. وتخريب للمجتمع

## المحمدي

*شيوخ الفضائيات يحاربون البنوك.. ويدعمون البوشي وأمثاله
الفتوي بلا علم.. ضد الدين.. وتخريب للمجتمع
العلماء:الأزمة العالمية كشفت المدعين
خبراء الاقتصاد: اسألوا أهل العلم قبل الحكم**حازم خليفة الخميس 5/3/2009*
من يستعرض أسماء معظم المودعين في قضية البوشي يجد أنهم من المشاهير.. وأيضاً من الملتزمين الذين يحاولون الالتزام بفتاوي بعض الشيوخ في تحريم البنوك وفوائدها.. 
ومن يتابع قضايا توظيف الأموال منذ بدايتها يجد أن الدافع الرئيسي لمعظم المودعين أمران رئيسيان الأول هو البحث عن أفضل فائدة بأسهل طريقة والثاني هو الهرب من فوائد البنوك المحرمة والتي يؤكد عليها ليل نهار شيوخ الفضائيات الذين يعلنون الحرب علي البنوك.. وبالتالي يدعمون ويساندون بقصد أو بدون قصد شركات توظيف الأموال برغم أنها أيضاً تحدد فائدة ولكنه باسم الربح والخسارة.. وعندما يحصلون علي الأرباح يقنعون أنفسهم بالحلال.. وعندما تحدث الخسارة بفعل فاعل أو بقصد متعمد من صاحب الشركة أو بفعل خارجي فإنهم يقاضونه ويتناسون فتاوي الفضائيات.. فما هي الحكاية؟.. وما علاقة فتاوي الفضائيات بشركات توظيف الأموال؟ 
فضيلة الإمام الأكبر د.محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر سبق أن أفتي بأن المتعاملين مع البنوك يقومون بتقديم أموالهم ومدخراتهم إلي البنك ليكون وكيلاً عنهم في استثمارها في معاملاته المشروعة مقابل ربح يصرف لهم ويحدد مقدماً في مدد يتفق مع المتعاملين معه عليها وأن هذه المعاملة التي تتم بتراضي الطرفين لم يرد نص في كتاب الله أو السنة النبوية بتحريمها. 
ذلك بخلاف أن تحديد الأرباح مقدماً يتم بمعرفة البنوك بعد دراسة دقيقة لأحوال الأسواق العالمية والمحلية والأوضاع الاقتصادية في المجتمع ولظروف كل معاملة ونوعها ومتوسط أرباحها وأن هذا التحديد قابل للزيادة والنقص ونافع لصاحب المال والقائمين علي البنوك. 
الشيخ عبدالحميد الأطرش الأمين العام للدعوة والأمين المساعد لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية ورئيس لجنة الفتوي بالأزهر قال: إن الفتوي من أساسها تكليف لا تشريف والمفتي هو الموقع عن الله عز وجل ورسول الله يقول "من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار" وكانت الفتوي تعرض علي أكثر من 300 صحابي وكان كل واحد منهم يرفضها خوفاً من الوقوع في قول الله "إن الذين يفترون علي الله الكذب لا يفلحون" وقوله تعالي "وأن تقولوا علي الله ما لا تعلمون" وينبغي لمن يتصدي للفتوي أن يكون عالماً بالكتاب والسنة وكتب الأئمة وأن يكون علي ورع ويعلم بنفسية المستفتي بمعني أن المفتي يعرف بنفسية من يسأله فهناك أمر يصلح لإنسان ولا يصلح لآخر. 
وضرب مثالاً بأرباح البنوك التي كثرت عنها الأسئلة والناس في حيرة بين محلل ومحرم فنقول لهؤلاء إن البنوك من المعاملات المستحدثة التي لم تكن موجودة في صدر الإسلام وفي الوقت نفسه البنوك احتلت اقتصاد البلاد فلو أننا كمسلمين تركنا البنوك لغيرنا لسلمنا أمرنا لغيرنا. 
وأقول إن البنك هو حيلة العاجز فمن لم يستطع أن يفتتح مشروعاً من المشروعات التي تدر عليه دخلاً وتفتح باب عمل للآخرين فالأضمن له أن يضع ماله في أحد البنوك الإسلامية أو كما قال فضيلة الإمام الأكبر د.محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر في أن بنوك مصر حلال الاستثمار فيها ووضع الأموال بها بنية الاستثمار ليكون البنك وكيلاً عن المودع في استثمار ماله.. 
وأوضح أنه يأتي علينا آخر فيقول إن البنوك ربا فنرد لهؤلاء أنه ليست كل أعمال البنوك ربوية ويقول آخر إن البنوك تقوم بعمل مشروعات ربما تخسر فيها ونرد علي هؤلاء أن البنك إذا أراد أن يقيم عملاً فلابد أن يعمل له دراسة جدوي وإن خسر في مشروع فسوف يربح في مشروع آخر ولو أننا قلنا لهؤلاء إن الربا لا يتحقق إلا بين طرفين أحدهما قوي والآخر ضعيف ففي هذه الحالة أيهما أقوي البنك أم الأفراد أصحاب الودائع؟ فلاشك أن الأفراد هم الأقوي. 
وعلق علي أنه من ناحية أخري فصاحب المال هو الذي يذهب ويودع أمواله في البنك بكامل إرادته ولو أن الإنسان عنده وديعة في بيته وأراد أن يسافر في سفر بعيد وأخذ الوديعة وذهب لأحد البنوك لحفظها فيا تري هل البنك سيحفظها له مجاناً أم يأخذ أجره علي ذلك؟! 
أشار إلي أننا في عصر خربت فيه الذمم وانعدمت الضمائر فالأحوط لكل صاحب مال يعجز عن إنشاء مشروع فعليه وضع ماله في البنك والفائدة التي يأخذه حلال حلال حلال كما أفتي شيخ الأزهر وأن من يدعون عدم وضع الأموال في البنوك وتوجيهها لأفراد قائمين علي توظيفها فهم أولاً يتخذون هذه القنوات للشهرة وهذه القنوات تشغل بهم وقتها فهي قنوات استثمارية وكان لابد من التيقن من علم أي عالم ديني قبل ظهوره علي شاشة القنوات لعدم الإضرار بمصالح الناس. 
الشيخ محمود عاشور وكيل الأزهر سابقاً قال إنه سمع عن من يدعون الأفراد بعدم إيداع أموالهم في البنوك وأنها حرام.. وأقول إنه ليس كل من يظهرون علي شاشات الفضائيات ينادون بذلك ولكن القلة منهم وأقول لهم ما هو العمل حينما يودع الناس أموالهم عند أشخاص نصابين؟! وبعد وقت بسيط نسمع عن خبر اعتقاله وأنه ضيع أموال المودعين لديه والآن لا ينقضي علينا عام إلا ونسمع عن أحد الأشخاص من الريان والبوشي والسعد وغيرهم فالناس جربوا وخسروا فما الداعي للاستمرار فيها؟! 
د.محمد فؤاد شاكر رئيس قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة عين شمس: أكد أنه لا يوجد طماع إلا يوجد معه نصاب فالطماع الذي يجري وراء فوائد غير معقولة تتعدي 30% ويضع أمواله بها لا يكون جزاؤه إلا كما نسمع ونري كل يوم عن نصاب جديد. 
قال إنه يجب أن نعلم أن العلم الشرعي لا يتحقق للإنسان إلا إذا كان صالحاً واتقوا الله وليعلمكم الله وأن عالم الشريعة لا يكتسب علمه من الكتب فقط إنما لابد من أن يتلقي من شيخ يعلمه وهناك فرق بين الدعوة والفتوي فالدعوة كل وفق لما علمه الله أما الفتوي فشيء آخر لابد أن تتوافر لمن يتصدي لها عدة شروط منها أن يكون الشخص متخصصاً في علوم الشريعة أو في فرع منها وحافظاً لكتاب الله وعارفاً بأسباب النزول والناسخ والمنسوخ وأيضاً لابد أن يتعرف علي آيات الأحكام لاستخدامها في تأكيد أدلته وأن يكون ملماً بعلوم اللغة ودلالات التعبير ولابد أن يكون عارفاً بالسنة النبوية صحيحها وسقيمها وأسباب ورود الحديث والناسخ والمنسوخ حتي إذا ما قدم ذلك العلم يقدمه بفهم ودراسة والذي نراه في هذه الأيام أن كثيراً من هؤلاء يظهرون علي القنوات الفضائية ويشغلون ساعات الفراغ في هذه القنوات وهو لون من ألوان المحاربة للعلماء الحقيقيين وأيضاً هو إفساح لغير المتخصصين للإدلاء بآرائهم في قضايا تحتاج إلي التخصص والفهم الصحيح. 
د.ضحي عبدالحميد أستاذة الاقتصاد بالجامعة الأمريكية قالت: إنه يجب في أي مؤسسة تتلقي وتدير أموالاً للغير أن تحصل علي موافقة من هيئة سوق المال وعدد هؤلاء في الواقع قليل جداً ومنذ تعديل قانون سوق رأس المال عند فتح البورصة أوائل التسعينيات وبدأت هيئة سوق المال عن إعلان أسماء شركات السمسرة التي تقوم بخداع المودعين علي أنها شركات تدير الأموال وفي الواقع السمسار لا يجوز له إعطاء حتي نصيحة ولا يسمع له نصيحة أما إدارة الأموال فإن المستثمر يفوضه لإدارة أمواله وذلك لوجود إدارة بحث ولدراسة الأسواق وتحديد أوجه النفع لاستثمار الأموال وإعطاء معدل للنمو وكل ربع سنة يعلن الميزانية المبدئية وفي نهاية السنة تقدم الميزانية معتمدة من مراقب حسابات معتمد من قائمة معتمدة من هيئة سوق المال لكي يطمئن المودعون أكثر تعقد الجمعية العمومية لهذه الشركات تناقش بها ما جاء من أعمال خلال عام مضي وما هو مستهدف لعام جديد. 
طالبت الدكتورة ضحي أي شخص قبل أن يودع أمواله في شركة بأن يسأل عن ترخيص سوق المال لمزاولة العمل لأن في مصر الناس اعتمادها الكلي علي المعارف وإذا وفق واحد في شركة تري الآخرون يثقون فيها مثله وعند الكارثة لا يلوم أحد إلا نفسه ومثل هؤلاء الناصبين البوشي وغيرهم لا يخضع لمصر ولا لقوانينها لأن شركته عالمية ولا أحد يقدر يحاسبه. 
وأنصح المودعين بالتنوع في الأوعية الادخارية حتي إذا خسر أو حدث أمر ما لجزء لا يصاب كل المبلغ لتقليل المخاطرة وتعظيم العائد والتحقق من الكيان القانوني وعدم الإفراط في الثقة بالناس والجري وراء الفوائد العالية غير المبررة فلابد من حساب المخاطرة والعائد المتوقع والبنوك أفضلها إذا كان مصدر الدخل الذي نحتاج إليه ثابتاً وشهرياً. 
قال د.رشاد عبده أستاذ الاقتصاد الدولي: إن الموضوع به عدة جزئيات الأولي أن من يدعون الفتوي لهم العذر فأي واحد يفكر أن يقول أي شيء في أي مجال "أي حاجة في أي حاجة" فلا يوجد لديه أي مانع ففي مجتمعات نامية أو عالم ثالث مثلنا هذه هي السمة المتفشية حالياً ونسينا قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بأنه "من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي" سواء أكان متخصصاً أو غير ذلك وتؤخذ علي محمل أن ذلك يسئ لكرامتي وأن الطبيعي الافتاء بالمعرفة بكل شيء كبيراً أم صغيراً دون علم حقيقي!!.. والأحري والأفضل العودة لأهل العلم أو الخبرة فهل يفيدنا إذا قام طبيب بإنشاء عمارة سكنية ودخل المهندس للكشف علي المرضي فهل ذلك يجوز؟! فهي مثلها تماماً فقبل أن يتفوه الشيخ بتصريح يهدم به الاقتصاد كان عليه الجلوس مع أحد المتخصصين في النواحي الاقتصادية. 
وأرجع السبب إلي أن أساتذة وخبراء الاقتصاد تواروا عن الأنظار وأثروا السلامة علي المنفعة العامة وتجنبوا الحرب مع الشيوخ وتركوا لهم الساحة خالية ليقولوا ما يريدون ويضللوا الناس كما يريدون ونسوا أمر الله بأنه من علم بعلم فليظهره وفي نفس الوقت تهافتت الشاشات التافهة لإتاحة أكبر وقت ممكن لهم بدعوي الإصلاح وللأسف الناس فهمت الحرية والديمقراطية خطأ. 
وتساءل: هل من يفتي عن البنوك والفوائد والمالية عرف ودرس الاقتصاد حتي يفتي؟! طبعاً لا والقياس علي ما كان يحدث أيام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بشأن الربا.. ففي هذا العهد الكريم كان اليهود يقرضون المسلمين بفوائد مضاعفة وهو ما يختلف شكلاً وموضوعاً عن البنوك الآن فالبنوك تمتلك إدارات وكوادر اقتصادية وإدارية مهمتها الأولي استثمار أموال البنوك في نواحي مفيدة وواجبهم دراسة احتمالات ودراسة ظروف الأسواق محلية وعالمية ودراسة المكاسب أما الحجة بأن البنوك تعطي فائدة ثابتة فالرد علي ذلك أن أي بنك لا يحدد الفائدة إلا بعد الاستعانة بفريق خبراء في مختلف النواحي لحساب نوعية العوائد من المشروعات فلو مثلاً كانت العوائد 16% واستقطعوا المصاريف الإدارية وأعطوا المودعين 9% كان مكسب البنك 4% خاصة أن أي بنك يأخذ أي فلوس ليقوم بعمل مشروعات يخلق بها فرص عمل ويفتح الباب أمام نوعية جديدة من توظيف العمالة وبالنظر إلي هذه المشروعات فهي تفيد في التغلب علي البطالة من ناحية ولو أنه لم يقم المشروع والمجتمع في حاجة إلي المنتج فالبديل الاستيراد وتنتقل المنفعة بذلك للدول الأجنبية ونحتاج للعملة الصعبة لتغطية عمليات الشراء وبالتالي أخدم الخارج وأقضي علي أولادي وأخواتي. 
وناحية أخري لو أقمت مشروعاً وأصبح لدي فائض إنتاج فلو صدرته جلب لبلادي عملة صعبة أشتري بها مستلزمات إنتاج أو شراء مستلزمات للشعب من أكل وشرب وملابس وإتاحة التوسع والقضاء علي مشكلات المجتمع فهل ياتري الإنتاج بذلك يكون إسلامياً محلياً أم أن الاستيراد أفضل ومنح النقود للنصاب أو تركها في الخزينة دون استفادة منها أفضل؟ 
وهناك نقطة أخري للرد علي نقطة تحديد فائدة ثابتة فلو تم عمل دراسات شتي وجاءت ظروف مثل الأزمة الاقتصادية إذن فالمشروع قابل للمكسب وللخسارة فأين الربا في ذلك؟! ياليت من لا يعلم يلتزم الصمت والاقتصاديون جاهزون في أي وقت لحضور ندوات وتثقيف الشعب وهو ما يحدث بالمثل مع البورصة هاجموها بدون وعي فالبورصة عبارة عن مشروع يحتاج للتوسع فبدلاً من الاقتراض من البنوك اتجهوا للاكتتاب وطرحوا أسهماً في البورصة وكل مساهم يمتلك في الشركة علي قدر عدد أسهمه وفي النهاية المكسب والخسارة علي الجميع فهل ذلك تطبيق عملي لنظام التكافل الإسلامي أم لا؟! 
فالخطأ يقع علي شيوخ الفضائيات.. والإعلام بشكل عام لتقصيره في نشر الوعي وتثقيف المجتمع وعلي هيئات اقتصادية مثل البورصة وسوق المال وشركات السمسرة لأنها يجب أن تعقد ندوات ومؤتمرات تثقيفية بدلاً من تقوقعهم وإخلاء الساحة لمثل هؤلاء الشيوخ الذين يفتون بلا علم أو دراية..!!

----------


## مستشار هرجة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

